# Schrift in Stein meiseln



## X-trOn (10. Juni 2002)

Ich arbeite erst seit zwei Wochen mit Photshop kenn mich aber mitlerweile halbwegs aus. 

Trotzdem würd ich gern wissen wie ich Schriften In "Steine" meisle. 
Für eine Webpage hab ich als Menü einen grünen geschliffenen Stein verwendet. 

Und jetzt würd ich gern eine Schrift reinmachen aber irgendwie klappt das mit Brushen nicht so richtig. 

Vielleich hat das einer von euch schon gemscht und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben.

 

Schönen Dank im Voraus 
X-trOn


----------



## Virtual Freak (10. Juni 2002)

*hab mal versucht*

is zwar nich ideal aber als express zu verwenden..
hab einfach der textebene noch n relief und abgreundete kanten verpasst..
da noch n bischen mit den einstellungen gespielt bis es nach ein wenig gemeiselt aussah und fertich..

Greetz VF


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. Juni 2002)

Oder die Luxus-Variante:

-> Textebene duplizieren
-> die Ebene Weichzeichnen,
-> In die Kanalpalette wechseln
-> einen der Kanäle duplizieren, er heißt dann Üblicherweise Alpha1
-> In die Ebenenpalette wechseln
-> neue Ebene erstellen und mit 50% grau füllen
-> Auf diese Ebene den Filter -> Rendering-Filter -> Beleuchtungseffekte anwenden
-> Im erscheinenden Fenster ganz unten Alpha 1 anwählen
-> Licht justieren
-> Fertig.

Den Effekt da unten hab ich btw erzeugt, indem ich Alpha1 noch mit mehrfach überlagerten Filter -> Renderingfilter -> Differenzwolken gemischt habe.

mfG
Kaprolactam


----------



## Wolfsbein (10. Juni 2002)

@Kaprolactam: Könntest Du das noch ein bisschen genauer erklären? Wie stark zeichnest Du weich und aus welcher Ebene erlellts Du den Alpha Kanal? Nur aus der weichgezeichneten Texteben, oder aus allen drei Ebenen? Bei mir kommt nämlich der colle Spiegeleffekt bei der Schrift nicht richtig hin.


----------



## X-trOn (10. Juni 2002)

Danke euch beiden ich habs schon ausprobiert und hat super funktioniert

Greatz 
X-trOn


----------



## Kaprolactam (10. Juni 2002)

Ach, die Chromeffekte kannst du in diversen Tutorials nachschauen. Die gibts dafür wie Sand am Meer...

Kaprolactam


----------



## Wolfsbein (11. Juni 2002)

Aso, mit Chromeffekt hast Du das gemacht. Und auf welche Ebene hast Du angwendet?


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Juni 2002)

Mach mal eins dieser Tutorials. Das beantwortet deine Frage.


----------

